# What size does your 2.5 year old DS wear?



## Cloth4Colin (Dec 12, 2004)

DS was always small for his age - both in height and weight, but lately...well...let's just say he's now really "solid." LOL! Do they normally have a huge growth spurt around this age? DS was wearing 2T tops and 24 month bottoms and now he could easily fit a 4T top and 3T bottom...when did this happen?? It's almost like we went to have DS2 and came home to a half-grown DS1.









What size do most other 2.5/3 year olds wear? Is it normal to have one grow/gain so much so quickly? DS eats well for the most part - pretty typical toddler eating - sometimes picky, sometimes not. I think DS is about 37lbs and 36 inches tall - he doesn't look too heavy, but like I said, he's no longer a sting bean either.


----------



## amj'smommy (Feb 24, 2005)

My ds #2 who will be 2 1/2 in another month wears 2T tops and bottoms..... mostly 'cause that's what I have out for him. He can fit into 3T tops... actually most of his hoodies are 3T just to give him a little extra room. He's about 32lbs and I think around 30-31" tall. We mostly do the elastic waisted pants (sweats and track styles) I think if he was to wear the button and fly style I'ld probably put him in a 3T and just cuff the legs if I had too. He definately doesn't fit into anything 24m anymore.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I know you asked about DSs, but I thought I'd speak up anyway. My DD is 2 1/2. I weighed and measured her just yesterday, so I can say for sure that she's 31 pounds and 37 inches tall. She's a string beans for sure, the opposite of your DS! She wears mostly 3Ts, although the shirts are getting a little short on her. The 3 T pants are impossibly big in the waist; if she wasn't in cloth diapers still they'd never stay up. But the 2Ts are way too short. I don't know what I'm going to do when she potty learns; plain old undies are NEVER gonna hold her pants up.


----------



## KayasMama04 (Feb 4, 2006)

I have a dd but she is 33lbs 36in...wears a 4t top 3t bottom and wears a 81/2w shoe.


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

My DS has been wearing sizes 4T-6X (depending on brand) since he was 2.5. He is now almost 5, and can still wear the same clothes, they just fit differently.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Mine must be tiny!!
He still wears mostly 2T clothes... Depending on the brand. Went to Old Navy today ad got him 2T pj's that are a bit big, and size 7 boots.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

size 4, 9 shoe. He's well over 40 inches at 2.5 (born in June) .


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

We just went through an incredible growth spurt here too. Must be the moon.

DS is still a skinny winny, but he went from being about the same height as his buddies to shooting 2+ inches over them in a matter of a couple of weeks. Even another parent said, wow, last week the boys were the same size and NOW look!
So we're 3t tops and almost 3T bottoms (depends on the brand)
Where as a few weeks ago we were 2T tops and 2T bottoms, even some 18-24 month bottoms just about a month ago!
We always have to buy adjustible waist pants because otherwise they literally fall right off his skinny butt.


----------



## newmomma2005 (Oct 16, 2004)

DS is 23 months old and he is 40 inches tall and about 38 lbs. he is wearing just growing out of 3t pants...I am pushing them to last until shorts weather comes. And anywhere from a 3t-5t shirt...3T shirts just fit, but if it is a dress type shirt it has to be 4t or he can't move his shoulders...oh and we are in a 9 1/2 WIDE shoe. I bought socks the other day that were in the BOYS section...*sigh* he can't even wear the clothes in that section...but all his toddler socks had the heel in the middle of his arch!!!


----------



## my2girlz (Oct 7, 2002)

Alex is 2.5 and weighs about 38lbs and is about 38" tall. He's about ready to move into 4T. Most of his tops are already 4T. His almost 5 year old sister is only 42" tall and wears sz 5. He'll be passing her up soon.







:


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Wow....are we in for a huge growth spurt?

DS is 2yrs 2 months and is 27 lbs. and 36" tall. He's in a 2T mostly, but a few 18-24mo shirts and a few 3T pants.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

At his 3 yr wbv Nathan was 39in and 38lbs. He is wearing mostly 4t cloths he does still have some 3t pants but they are pretty short. He is wearing 10 1/2 shoes ( still wides).

He is about the same size as my now 15 yr old who is 6ft and 178 lbs was at 2 yrs old. I have another football lineman coming.


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

J wears 4T tops and 3T bottoms and size 9-9.5 shoes. He's growing again, though, so I've been getting 5T tops and 4T bottoms lately (they're still big, but not THAT big). He's 2 yrs & 5 mos.


----------



## jenniferlynne (Jun 17, 2006)

My DS is and has always been very big for his age. He now wears 4T or 5T in both tops and bottoms and size 11 shoes.


----------



## mumtoasher (Apr 24, 2005)

DS just turned 2 last week, and he's been wearing 2T clothes for a while now. In some brands I'm thinking I need to move up to 3T, but in others he seems to still have plenty of growing room in the 2T. He has to wear 4T or 5T hats though as his head is a little on the large side. He wears size 8 shoes. Everyone always comments on how tall he is, so I'm a little surprised that we have not had to size up more than we have.


----------



## myrmom (Aug 19, 2004)

I also have a 2.5 yo son who had a huge growth spurt...he was in 2T at the beginning of the fall....and now is in 3t.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

Addy is 2years and 7mo and weighs about 37lbs and is TALL. she gets mistaken for a 4 y.o ALL the time. its hard.
she wears 4t tops and bottoms and 8w shoes.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

my ds is closer to 2 3/4. he wears 3T and 4T everything. a couple of 2T shirts are lingering in his dresser and the sleeves are waaay too short. he was wearing jeans yesterday which looked too short so i thought they must be 2Ts. nope, 3Ts. so it will be time to ditch those soon. and he is size 10 and 11 in shoes.


----------

